# Some plant Ids please



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

Can someone please help me id these plants

alternanthera sessilis red?



I was thinking Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia'' for the second picture?



Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

First is _A. sessilis_, yes. Not suitable for submersion.

Second one does look like _A. reineckii_, but it's impossible to say which one. In a reverse of the usual situation, growing it submersed would help.


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome thanks for that. I will try get some submersed shots up.


----------

